# 3/4" Propress Male Adapter- Do the come in extended lengths



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

3/4" Propress Male Adapter- Do the come in extended lengths. 

For example: Water heaters, I would like to not need a coupling,short pipe and a male adapter for the tops of water heaters. I like to have and extended male adapter.

Am I asking for a new fitting or do they already have them???


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Are you referring to street fittings?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I know they make a 90 like that, I've never seen a male though.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Like this but male


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Like this but male


That's cool but yes that in a make fitting would be sweet


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Are you referring to street fittings?


 no just a long female adapter


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

plungerboy said:


> 3/4" Propress Male Adapter- Do the come in extended lengths.
> 
> For example: Water heaters, I would like to not need a coupling,short pipe and a male adapter for the tops of water heaters. I like to have and extended male adapter.
> 
> Am I asking for a new fitting or do they already have them???



I don't understand? Sorry very tired


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Wait are you screwing copper directly into a water heater?!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Are you thinking the brass male adapters, 6" long or so?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> Wait are you screwing copper directly into a water heater?!



Aren't the MIPS brass?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

They have this thing...


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Are you thinking the brass male adapters, 6" long or so?


 Brass or copper in propress.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

rwh said:


> I don't understand? Sorry very tired


Want to use one fitting on the top of water heaters.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Wait are you screwing copper directly into a water heater?!


 yes


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> yes


Ah.....that's why I don't understand. I'd never do that. Not on account of how few water heaters I do but because I used brass nipples to come out the water heater. Then we have to flexible supply lines for earthquake codes.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Ah.....that's why I don't understand. I'd never do that. Not on account of how few water heaters I do but because I used brass nipples to come out the water heater. Then we have to flexible supply lines for earthquake codes.


 we don't have earthquake issues here in ohio. I simply screw on a female adapter on the factory supplied dialectic nipple and go


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Does your code not call for dielectric unions?

All new water heaters should be installed with them

And a stand, pan , thermal expand tank, jacket , pipe insulation


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

They make a fitting that does not require an additional coupling. It's called a sweat by fip, or female adapter.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Does your code not call for dielectric unions? All new water heaters should be installed with them And a stand, pan , thermal expand tank, jacket , pipe insulation


 our guys feel the dielectric nipples,Teflon tape are good enough. Plus the unions always rust.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

rwh said:


> They make a fitting that does not require an additional coupling. It's called a sweat by fip, or female adapter.


 I'm looking for a long propress fitting


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

plungerboy said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > They make a fitting that does not require an additional coupling. It's called a sweat by fip, or female adapter.
> ...



I know. Was just being a dick!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rwh said:


> I know. Was just being a dick!


Try being helpful and find us what we're looking for


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > I know. Was just being a dick!
> ...



Try not being a pussy and bust out the torch?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh snap


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

are you looking for quicker installs or just less potential leak points? If you looking for something quicker, why not just prefab a handful of nipples, whether they be brass to copper or copper to copper. Before I got into propress I always kept a handful of pre soldered MIP and FIP adapters with 6" and 8" copper nipples. I did this so I could quickly thread into anything with a plastic housing or was heat sensitive. Now that I've got propress I still do the same thing just because of my cost on propress adapters. Only thing I need to do is cut the nipple down to size


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Even with a torch I would still want a long female adapter. Trying to eliminate pipe & coupling. 

It seems when we cut an old water heater out we are so close to the adapter and if it were a little longer it would be easy. 

And yes I'm a pussy I love me some propress. Haha.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rwh said:


> Try not being a pussy and bust out the torch?


Wow, what crawled up you Azz, you think you're a tough guy huh. Internet tough guy  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> are you looking for quicker installs or just less potential leak points? If you looking for something quicker, why not just prefab a handful of nipples, whether they be brass to copper or copper to copper. Before I got into propress I always kept a handful of pre soldered MIP and FIP adapters with 6" and 8" copper nipples. I did this so I could quickly thread into anything with a plastic housing or was heat sensitive. Now that I've got propress I still do the same thing just because of my cost on propress adapters. Only thing I need to do is cut the nipple down to size


Yes for both trying to speed things up and less fittings. We used to make "prefabs". I had double ended female adapters about 19" long. That way when I cut them I'd still have the opposite side to use up. But between getting the supplies and finding time to make them (we are a small shop) and the cost for material & time propress in my opinion is cheaper and fast in the long run. 

So now if I can just find a female adapter 2-3" long I would be golden.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > Try not being a pussy and bust out the torch?
> ...


Nothing crawled up my azz, internet tough guy. Was just having fun and responding to you, internet tough guy.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rwh said:


> Nothing crawled up my azz, internet tough guy. Was just having fun and responding to you, internet tough guy.


Ooh ok, you were having fun. Gfy

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Touché. Gfy internet tough guy. Happy Easter!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rwh said:


> Touché. Gfy internet tough guy. Happy Easter!


You are dead to me. No coming back

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > Touché. Gfy internet tough guy. Happy Easter!
> ...



? I didn't know we had a relationship ship, tough guy? Oh well, no coming back?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> Even with a torch I would still want a long female adapter. Trying to eliminate pipe & coupling.
> 
> It seems when we cut an old water heater out we are so close to the adapter and if it were a little longer it would be easy.
> 
> And yes I'm a pussy I love me some propress. Haha.


I'm not trying to be funny here but I just can't imagine what you're trying to do. Can you post or text me a pic of what you're trying to accomplish?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I'm not trying to be funny here but I just can't imagine what you're trying to do. Can you post or text me a pic of what you're trying to accomplish?


I will but I'm on vacation until next week.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> I will but I'm on vacation until next week.


Weren't you on vacation last month?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Weren't you on vacation last month?


 that's funny. Mike Aguilera said I can't count the wett show as vacation so that didn't count. Haha.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rwh said:


> ? I didn't know we had a relationship ship, tough guy? Oh well, no coming back?


like a small child that copies everything, your weird

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

GREENPLUM said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > ? I didn't know we had a relationship ship, tough guy? Oh well, no coming back?
> ...



In all seriousness, I sincerely hope you find the fitting you are looking for.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Drop the Di-electric and use brass unions, keeps rust out.

Still won't fix the missing fitting caper.

Or this....







CHUCKLE.......


----------

